# Sci-fi Lizardmen miniatures



## Salcor (Jun 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any 25-32mm sci-fi lizardmen miniatures on the market.  Trying to find some miniatures to use in a game of Dawning Star as Saurians (basically sci fi dinosaur men).


salcor


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2007)

Check out this site.


----------



## pogre (Jun 26, 2007)

Frukathka is sending you over to GW. The good thing about those figs is they are plastic and easily modified, but they are not sci-fi figs.

The only sci-fi lizardmen I am aware of were made by Eureka. I searched their site and could not find them.

There are also a few pre-painted plastics in the heroscape range by hasbro might fit the bill.


----------



## JRR_Talking (Jun 26, 2007)

take cheap DDM lizard minis
take cheap star wars minis

hack off and glue

sci-fi saurials with blaster pistols in no time.

i have mixed and match loads of differing 'commons' from the 2 ranges to give me whole range of aliens-wieldings-energy weapons


----------



## Kris (Jun 27, 2007)

There are some winged lizardmen called Droynes by Mega Miniatures.







(Note that the above image is from the paizo site)

I don't know if that's the kind of thing that you are looking for, but they are the only ones I know to.


----------

